# klopfklopf.



## thegirlnamedchuck (15 Juni 2011)

...wer ist da? Meine Wenigkeit 

Heiße eigentlich Caro, bin 21 Jahre alt & ganz neu hier - daher auch der Thread. Habe meinen Nicknamen von der unglaublich tollen & zuckersüßen Charlotte "Chuck" Charles aus Pushing Daisies gestohlen *hihi* 

Ich interessiere mich für viele, vor allem internationale Celebs ala Nicole Richie, Rachel Bilson und insbesondere Dianna Agron, von der ich auch eine Fansite führe. Das wären dann mal so meine Top 3 Ladies^^ Bin ein bisschen Gossip-süchtig, kann man wohl sagen, und bin mir sicher, dass ich mich hier pudelwohl fühlen werde <3


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Juni 2011)

Hallöle und Willkommen:thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (15 Juni 2011)

on Board.

Viel Spaß noch mit den Bildern,Videos.....


LG.
Tokko


----------



## congo64 (15 Juni 2011)

Herliches Willkommen auch von mir - dein Avatar ist 1A:thumbup:


----------



## beachkini (15 Juni 2011)

willkommen hier bei uns und viel spaß mit den vids und bildern


----------



## General (15 Juni 2011)

thegirlnamedchuck und viel Spaß auf CB


----------



## Punisher (16 Juni 2011)

herzlich Willkommen


----------



## IcyCold (16 Juni 2011)

*Herzlich willkommen beim CELEBBOARD*


----------



## Crash (16 Juni 2011)

thegirlnamedchuck und viel Spass auf CB


----------



## Claudia (16 Juni 2011)

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns


----------



## Katzun (17 Juni 2011)

servus, grützi und hallo


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2011)

mit der Einführung ein echter Gewinn :WOW:
cb-spray88happy010


----------



## Padderson (17 Juli 2011)

Hallo Caro - welcome abord:thumbup:


----------

